

HTML5 Games: Learning from Mobile and Flash Games - gsanghani
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/AustinHallock/20130224/187213/HTML5_Games_Learning_from_Mobile_and_Flash_Games.php

======
Macsenour
Actually, as a game producer for over 20 years, I'd say the biggest problem
with HTML5 games is audio. There isn't a solution that is universally adopted
at the moment.

The article basically says, make good games, which really has nothing to do
with the tech of HTML5. I've had a few of my titles featured by Apple and I am
often asked what I did to get them to notice my title. The answer is extremely
simple: "make good games".

~~~
kevingadd
The Firefox devs are at least working on adding in Chrome's audio API, so once
that's out you'll finally be able to use one codebase for all your audio, as
long as you don't care about IE or desktop Safari...

But yeah, audio is a big problem. I'd argue that caching and content
distribution in general are probably the other big problem. Having to roll
your own complete solution for downloading and caching assets for every game
is a pretty big problem, in part because the available options for storing
assets on a client are pretty miserable in HTML5.

------
PavlovsCat
Gamification of games? You know it makes sense.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Don't just learn; use them together, Flash can export to .fxg format that can
be read by Illustrator and then you can use ai2Canvas[0] to have the same
graphics in canvas. Plus if you need more advanced control the code can be
easily parsed because it includes comments with the names of the original
layers.

[0]<https://visitmix.com/labs/ai2canvas/>

~~~
stevejohnson
This article has almost nothing to do with Flash, despite the title. It's much
more about casual games in general. Using ai2Canvas won't help you implement
"gamey" features any more than drinking locally sourced coffee will.

Flash was brought up because it was a huge delivery mechanism for a huge
portion of casual games over a significant time period. The general theme of
the article is that because HTML5 is the up-and-coming technology in the
casual games area, many games miss out on basic strategies employed by games
on more less cutting-edge platforms.

~~~
b3r4d0
Am I wrong in thinking that on this day, Feb 25, 2013, Flash still is still a
huge delivery mechanism for a huge portion of casual games.

~~~
stevejohnson
You're correct. I intentionally simplified the tenses to avoid having to
investigate Flash's current position and potentially misstate it.

